# bimmerfest preliminary agenda?



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

what will the schedule be for the day? when do you expect the road rally to end? tia.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We are sticking to the same basic agenda as last year's
Bimmerfest.

The Road Rally should be concluded by 3:30.


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

awesome! thanks jon!


----------



## teknic330 (Mar 4, 2003)

i've never been to bimmerfest before, this will be my first time...whats a road ralley? is this like a drive or something?


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

it's where all the cars get together and go on a drive at the end. it'll be the longest line of bimmers you'll ever see.


----------

